# Another coyote hunting video!



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIPQcnmw ... 8jMz3xWlE=
Heres a older video that I think I put up here before but this one has the sound and some slow motion replay.
We are going to try and put a video a week up on youtube so if you want to subscribe that would be awesome. :mrgreen: 
This is where my $5 predator control is going! :mrgreen:


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Great video. I'm surprised that yote took off like that as it looked like it was a well placed shot. Maybe just the adrenaline that kicked in.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet second shot! You must be one of the secret agent coyote hunters I've heard about.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

After watching the video in slow motion. I believe I had my bullets traveling to fast. I was using a 40 gr Berger, going about 3600 fps. I believe that it went almost all the way through before expanding. On the opposite side there was a hole about 5". Thats my believe anyway. I've taken coyotes out to 400 yards with my 204 and they drop in there tracks, but the ones within a 100 yards most have run off. 
JuddCT the second shot was actually by a friend of mine. I was ready for my second shot but he got his off just before me.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Very cool Mike. Thanks for sharing.


----------

